# Cure accelerator in cold smoking?



## toddk63 (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm a little confused on the timing of activity of sodium nitrite. After I mix Cure #1 in my ground meat for linked sausage, is it's protection immediate or should it rest a bit? I have read in this forum that protection lasts for up to 30 days.  True?  What role does cure accelerator like sodium erythorbate play?  Does it shorten the protection time?

For what its worth, I am about to make link sausage.  Then cold smoke for about 4 hrs at ~80 to 85°F. Then freeze and cook later.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 20, 2021)

can't comment on the cure accelerator i never used it, but as for cure #1 in ground meat i usually mix the night before and stuff the next day, i just think this gives the flavors time to spread evenly throughout the mix. there are some here that will stuff right after mixing and let sit, as far as time for the meat to be cured properly not sure how many hours but i know over night does the trick for me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 20, 2021)

Nitrite works directly on the meat and the reaction starts right away. Generally it’s takes about 24 hrs to cure. In Poland, they cube the meat and apply cure, then wrap it and refrigerate for 24-48 hours then grind and mix seasoning. Most people here either grind and mix then refrigerate for 24 hour then stuff, or they grind mix and stuff then rest the links in the fridge for 12-24 hours then smoke, this helps dry the outside of the casings before smoke.

Using sodium erythorbate accelerates the conversion of nitrite into nitric oxide. You can stuff, dry the casings and smoke the same day. I find flavor is better if you wait until the next day to smoke. Erythorbate is also a preservative. It helps fix and hold the cure color in meat and helps prevent fat rancidity Over time. Erythorbate is a sodium form of vitamin C. 

The protection time of nitrite is only a factor when drying sausages above refrigeration temperature longer than 30 days. You are going to be either refrigerated or frozen and is not a concern.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2021)

toddk63 said:


> I'm a little confused on the timing of activity of sodium nitrite. After I mix Cure #1 in my ground meat for linked sausage, is it's protection immediate or should it rest a bit?
> It's suggested 24 hours in the refer...
> 
> I have read in this forum that protection lasts for up to 30 days.
> ...


----------

